# Basting Baby Backs



## LexB89 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi guy's,

If  I was going to baste baby back ribs what should I use to baste with?

Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Millberry (Dec 20, 2020)

Every body on this forum will have a different answer. Do you like ketchupy sweet sauce. mustard sauce, or vinegar sauce?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2020)

I like to use an apple cider reduction. Just boil the cider down until it's almost a syrup. Add a pad or two of butter and a dash of nutmeg and cinnamon.  This also works really well with pork tenderloins.


Chris


----------



## olaf (Dec 20, 2020)

Honey dissolved in hot water, my wife likes this


----------



## Millberry (Dec 21, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I like to use an apple cider reduction. Just boil the cider down until it's almost a syrup. Add a pad or two of butter and a dash of nutmeg and cinnamon.  This also works really well with pork tenderloins.
> 
> 
> Chris


I can't get this out of my mind.It sounds so good.  I'm going to make it just to taste it..  Thanks      -       _So many recipes, so little time_


----------



## Millberry (Dec 21, 2020)

olaf said:


> Honey dissolved in hot water, my wife likes this


Lordy--another one I HAVE to try  (and it sounds dumb--BUT coming from you, I know I will be the WRONG one!) Uh...UH....How much honey in how much water ratio?


----------



## olaf (Dec 21, 2020)

Millberry said:


> Lordy--another one I HAVE to try  (and it sounds dumb--BUT coming from you, I know I will be the WRONG one!) Uh...UH....How much honey in how much water ratio?


I simply use what I have which is a lot of raw honey it's not a syrup and needs to be spooned out, about 1/4 cup water to two T honey it tastes like apple juice. I should say I do add butter at times


----------



## Millberry (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks olaf---a lot


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2020)

I use a mix of apple cider vinegar, brown sugar, & bbq sauce. I usually keep it on the firebox or the top of the smoker to keep it hot. And mop the ribs when they start to look dry, about every 45 minutes. I sort of just drop the mop down on the ribs, so I don’t knock all the rub off.
Al


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 21, 2020)

Not much of a baster, but all of the suggestions here are legit.  Apple and pork are like a perfect marriage.  

With that said, I like vinegar based, not water or tomato.  Here in NC, barbecue means only one thing...


----------



## Millberry (Dec 21, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> Not much of a baster, but all of the suggestions here are legit.  Apple and pork are like a perfect marriage.
> 
> With that said, I like vinegar based, not water or tomato.  Here in NC, barbecue means only one thing...


LOVE that vinegar base--------------------drink it out of the container


----------



## Millberry (Dec 21, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> I like to use an apple cider reduction. Just boil the cider down until it's almost a syrup. Add a pad or two of butter and a dash of nutmeg and cinnamon.  This also works really well with pork tenderloins.
> 
> 
> Chris


what do you add to the vinegar to make it a syrup? Brown sugar, white sugar>>>?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 21, 2020)

Millberry said:


> what do you add to the vinegar to make it a syrup? Brown sugar, white sugar>>>?



Apple cider doesn't have vinegar in it. I'm just boiling most(not all) of the water out. Apple cider is just raw apple juice - non filtered. 

Chris


----------



## Millberry (Dec 21, 2020)

Ok Thx--I didn't think you could get syrup from apple vinegar.


----------



## LexB89 (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm liking the honey idea. 

Hot water I assume?


----------



## LexB89 (Jan 2, 2021)

I tried baisting with honey, butter and water mixture.

Worked a treat!


----------



## Millberry (Jan 2, 2021)

yummy for my tummy


----------



## olaf (Jan 2, 2021)

LexB89 said:


> I tried baisting with honey, butter and water mixture.
> 
> Worked a treat!
> View attachment 478199


Glad that worked out now you only have 20 more ways to do your ribs.


----------



## whistlepig (Jan 2, 2021)

I use this:









						Crawford's Peach Pit Spritz
					

Keep your protein from drying up during the cooking process with this peach flavored spritz. Spray, brine, or marinade your meats for better results full of moisture.




					www.bigpoppasmokers.com


----------

